# Found Some Meal Worms In Cacoon Stage



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

A month ago I lost a container of meal worms when I re-located my geckos tank, Just today I found the container in the old tank that I stored away when I switch the gecko over. I opened the container not surprized to see any alive still, but they were alive and in their cacoon stage. Can I feed them to my piranhas in their current stage or is the shell to hard for the piranhas to digest?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't see any problem with it...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> I don't see any problem with it...


Alright, thanks man. just carious, but what comes after the cacoon stage? I never waited long enough for the process to finish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Beatles.


----------

